# Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2011)

*Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Dazu gibt es schon eine Usernews:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/178032-neue-media-markt-strategie-grosser-umbruch.html


----------



## Stroiner (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Man hat sowieso 14 tage Rückgaberecht, was soll man mit einer zusätzlichen Rückgabegarantie?


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

14 Tage Rückgaberecht hast du nur im Internet. Offline geschieht dies nur aus Kulanz.


----------



## Eroghor (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Stroiner schrieb:


> Man hat sowieso 14 tage Rückgaberecht, was soll man mit einer zusätzlichen Rückgabegarantie?



14 Tage Rückgaberecht hat man nur beim Fernabsatz, sprich Interneteinkäufe, weil man ja sonst keine Gelegenheit hat die Ware vor Ort anzuschauen. Bei Rückgabe bei einem Händler vor Ort ohne Mängel an der Ware ist man auf die Kulanz dessen angewiesen.

PS: zu langsam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Auch sonst es bei denen schwer genug was umzutauschen ohne das vorzeigen von Morgensternen oder ähnlichem. Mal sehen was wirklich hinter derem neusten Marketingstreich steckt. Die Sache hätte Potenzial und man könnte den Laden der Rotröcke in die Kaufabsichten mit einbeziehen. Allerdings müßte auch das Sortiment mehr ausgeweitet werden und die Verkäufer müßten ihrer Funktion als Berater gerecht werden.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Die Preise angleichen, davon konnte man bei Media Markt gebrauch machen!

Wer es wußte, hat bei Freunden sich in den Media Marktregionen, sich über die in den Filialen verfügbaren Preise zu dem gewünschten Produkt eingeholt und dies beim Markt vor Ort bekannt gegeben, wobei der Verkäufer sich dem genannten Preis angepasst hat.

Was ich allerdings als Dummenfang bezeichne, ist die Frechheit von Media Markt, regional unterschiedliche Preise anzugeben.
Dabei reden wir, z.B. bei einer Panasonic Lumix FZ45, von einem Preisunterschied von 163€. In Passau war diese zu dem Zeitpunkt mit 363€ am billigsten, in Magdeburg waren es schon 101€ mehr und der Hit war in der internen Media Markt-Liste dann die 163€ oben drauf.

Ich bezweifle, das man von diesem Prinzip abgeht, sondern mit dieser beworbenen Aktion diese Augenwischerei weiter fortsetzt, mit dem Lokalen Unterschrift geben. 

Die Preisgestaltung die Amazon werbewirksam vorgegeben hatte und Media Markt dabei gleich ziehen wollte, war doch auch nur ein Reinfall.
Amazon konnte die Nachfrage nicht bewältigen, weil nicht genug Angebotsartikel vorhanden waren und das Internet zur Bestellung fast Tot war.
Bei Media Markt sah es fast gleich aus, nur das der Fahrweg umsonst war und der dafür was gekostet hat.

Das Angleichen der Preise an Internetshops funktioniert nur bei speziell ausgewählten Waren, bei denen eine Marge mit entsprechend hoher Stückzahl erworben wird und dementsprechend auch der Gewinn ausfällt. (z.B. billige Drucker ohne einzelne Farbpatronen der Epson Serie)
Man wird sich vieleicht Neckermann als Vergleichspartner aussuchen

Was den geneigten Gamer angeht, kann Media Markt keine Online-Preise einführen da z.B. hochperformance Grafikkarten in dieser Kategorie weiterhin unverschämt Teuer bleiben werden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

DDR3 ram bei mediamarkt...45euro für 2gb 1333,ddr3 ram mit augen auf 8gbddr 1600/1866 fürs gleiche geld und nicht japanische billigware.
Deren hardware hat mich nie interresiert da sie immerschon im einzelteilhandel eine pure abzocke darstellten,da hilft deren verkaufskonzept auch nicht weiter.
Komm da nur hin für games,musik,tastaturenkloppen,und mäusewerfen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Kann ja verstehen, dass MM nicht Onlinepreise bieten kann, aber Preise von Faktor 3 bei Grafikkarten finde ich schon unverschämt...


----------



## zeomax (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



> Wie der Chef von Media-Markt-Saturn, Horst Norberg, erklärte, soll es keine Preisschlachten, Schleuderpreise oder Geizhalsangebote mehr geben, da dies auch die Menschen nicht mehr wollten.



Wie kommt der drauf das die Menschen keine günstigen Produkte mehr haben wollen?


----------



## rabe08 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

media markt/Saturn schreibt schon seit längerem rote Zahlen. Irgendwas müssen die machen. Problem bei Angeboten: Der Markt ist bedingt durch das Internet so transparent, dass es jedem Händler weh tun muß. Als Präsenzhändler gegen Internetversender preislichen anstinken: keine Chance. Aus einer Garage in Groß-Gerau kann ich günstiger verkaufen als aus einem mit Teppich ausgelegten, beheizten und beleuchteten Verbrauchermarkt, wo ich auch noch Massen an Parkplätzen zur Verfügung stellen muß.

Außerdem hat Amazon immer das größere Angebot. Kaufhäuser klassischen Zuschnitts sind tot, siehe Karstadt. funktioniert nur noch in Ballungszentren - mit viel Kaufkraft - als Spartenangebot. PC-Händler vor Ort sind auch reichlich tot, siehe Vobis und Konsorten. Einige wenige, die sich richtig Mühe geben, sind über und wird es auch weiter geben. Ich denke mal, als nächstes erwischt es die großen Elektro-Konsum-Tempel, das Internet ist zu stark. Ich bestelle meine Sachen inzwischen europaweit und habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Augen auf, dann kann man das Risiko minimieren. 

Total witzig finde ich auch, dass sich meine Frau inzwischen fast alle Klamotten aus England bestellt, billiger, größere Auswahl, bessere Sachen als hier - das schließt deutsche online-Shops mit ein - zu bekommen sind. Wo wird das enden? Dienstleister (Friseur etc.) müssen vor Ort. Lebensmittel weitestgehend auch. Handyläden anscheinend auch . Billigwaren, wo sich Versand nicht lohnt auch. Sind das die Städte der Zukunft? Friseure, Bäcker, Döner, Handies, Ein-Euro-Läden? Lieber Handel, denkt Euch bitte schnell was aus, warum Ihr unverzichtbar seit!!!


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Du hast Hifi Produkte vergessen. Die muss man auch vor Ort kaufen und hören.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Billige Produkte will ja eigendlich auch keiner, aber Qualität zum günstigen Preis. Ich persönlich liebe ja das feilschen um jeden Preis


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ich auch. Wenn ich nach verhandeln "meinen" Preis bekomme, lässt mich der Erfolg noch einen Tick zufriedener werden.


----------



## dymas (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Bis vor wenigen Wochen hat mich die Media-Markt-Werbung nach als bescheuert und blöd beschimpft, weil ich woanders kauf. Vielleicht liegts auch an solchen Brüll und Geschrei-Werbespots, dass ich da nicht gern hingeh.

Wenn man bei überteuerten hochpreisigen Geräten mal nachfragt, was sich da am Preis noch machen lässt, wird man nur mit großen unverständnis-versprühenden Augen angesehen. Das ein paar Prozent weniger Marge besser sind als gar keine wissen die wohl nicht -.-

Bei Kleinkram wie Speicherkarten, Adaptern, Kabeln usw. wird man gnadenlos übern Tisch gezogen.

Die Liste lässt sich beliebig verlängern. Wenn ich schon in nem Geschäft kauf, dann geh ich doch lieber zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Lieber Handel, denkt Euch bitte schnell was aus, warum Ihr unverzichtbar seit!!!


 
Interssant wäre ein Lösungsvorschlag von dir dazu!

Es gibt dabei auch einen Pferdefuß. Wenn alles immer billiger verkauft wird, wer bezahlt dann noch vernünftig die daran Beteiligten, die diese Waren Entwickeln, Herstellen, Transportieren und Verkaufen.

Erst wenn du selbst betroffen bist, denkst du anders. Oder du denkst, nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Interssant wäre ein Lösungsvorschlag von dir dazu!
> 
> Es gibt dabei auch einen Pferdefuß. Wenn alles immer billiger verkauft wird, wer bezahlt dann noch vernünftig die daran Beteiligten, die diese Waren Entwickeln, Herstellen, Transportieren und Verkaufen.
> 
> Erst wenn du selbst betroffen bist, denkst du anders. Oder du denkst, nach mir die Sintflut.



Es gibt aber schon einen Unterschied zwischen dem seriösen Einzelhandel und diesen Palettenläden. Wenn mein Hifi Händler mir ein Gerät nur zum Preis Y anbieten kann ist es zuverstehen da ja nicht solche Margen umgesetzt werden wie bei den Rothäuten. Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das ein zufriedener Kunde wieder kommt und durch Propaganda mehr Leute in den Laden spült


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Erst wenn du selbst betroffen bist, denkst du anders. Oder du denkst, nach mir die Sintflut.


Leider trift das auf ziemlich viele Leute zu.

ICH, ICH, ICH... die anderen sind mir egal. 
Und später wird rumgeheult das es weniger Arbeitsplätze gibt und alles (noch) teurer wird bzw. mehrere Läden dicht machen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schon einen Unterschied zwischen dem seriösen Einzelhandel und diesen Palettenläden. Wenn mein Hifi Händler mir ein Gerät nur zum Preis Y anbieten kann ist es zuverstehen da ja nicht solche Margen umgesetzt werden wie bei den Rothäuten. Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das ein zufriedener Kunde wieder kommt und durch Propaganda mehr Leute in den Laden spült


Wenn ich daran denke das einige Leute (leider nicht wenige) sogar 10km weiter fahren nur weil da z.B. die Cola, Wurst, Schokolade etc. (nicht alles... sonder je/also ein Produkt) aktuell im Sonderangebot ist (und nicht den Benzinpreis usw. mit einberechnen) verstehe ich sowie die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Interssant wäre ein Lösungsvorschlag von dir dazu!
> 
> Es gibt dabei auch einen Pferdefuß. Wenn alles immer billiger verkauft wird, wer bezahlt dann noch vernünftig die daran Beteiligten, die diese Waren Entwickeln, Herstellen, Transportieren und Verkaufen.
> 
> Erst wenn du selbst betroffen bist, denkst du anders. Oder du denkst, nach mir die Sintflut.


 so ist das nun mal in der Marktwirtschaft...und es wird noch schlimmer...warum soll er sich da was ausdenken..und nicht die ganzen Wirtschaftsbosse? Die heutige Witschaftphilosophie basiert nun mal auf dem "nach mir die Sinnflut" Gedanken.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Dass bei Media Markt unter Umständen Inkompetente Belegschaft vor zu finden ist, ist übrigens keine Rechtfertigung die ganze Belegschaft zu beleidigen.
Entsprechende Posts wurden entfernt.


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Juristisch gesehen kann man nur Personen, aber keine Gruppen beleidigen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Du kannst jede einzelne Person einer Gruppe beleidigen  .


----------



## voyag3r (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



> Zitat von *Cuddleman*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Industrie macht es doch oft nicht anders. Da werden Unternehmensstandorte in Deutschland dicht gemacht um dann später wieder in Billiglohnländern eröffnet zu werden. Siehe erst wieder Nokia. Jetzt ist denen schon Rumänien zu teuer geworden und man wandert weiter in den asiatischen Raum aus. Was mit den ehemaligen einheimischen Arbeitern juckt die doch auch nicht die Bohne. Desweiteren sollte man auch beachten, dass der Anteil der Zeitarbeitnehmer in Deutschland in den letzten Jahren massiv gestiegen ist. Wenn man den Leuten nur noch Billiglöhne zahlt braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn diese dann beim Privateinkauf auf jeden Cent achten. Das ist der Pferdefuß.


----------



## xdevilx (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

ich sehe  sen großen knall kommen und ich freue mich drauf   und ich hoffe das iele menschen drauf gehen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



xdevilx schrieb:


> ich sehe  sen großen knall kommen und ich freue mich drauf   und ich hoffe das iele menschen drauf gehen


 
du hast doch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Regen sich hier gerade massig leute über die billigpreise auf, kaufen aber gleichzeitig im Internet, weil es da günstiger ist? (Vielleicht habe ich da auch was übersehen...)


----------



## rabe08 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Interssant wäre ein Lösungsvorschlag von dir dazu!
> 
> Es gibt dabei auch einen Pferdefuß. Wenn alles immer billiger verkauft wird, wer bezahlt dann noch vernünftig die daran Beteiligten, die diese Waren Entwickeln, Herstellen, Transportieren und Verkaufen.
> 
> Erst wenn du selbst betroffen bist, denkst du anders. Oder du denkst, nach mir die Sintflut.


 
Wenn ich einen hätte, säße ich wahrscheinlich in der Südsee und würde meine Tantiemen genießen. Ganz im Ernst: mir macht das echt Sorgen. Ich bin jetzt 43. Wenn ich 20 Jahre zurückdenke, sahen die Innenstädte andern aus. Mehr Einzel-Läden, keine Ketten, die es heute so nicht mehr gibt. Ich komme selbst aus dem ostwestfälischen, in unsere Metropole (hua, beinahe hätte ich Nekropole geschrieben ) Bielefeld hat sich in guter Lage lange, bis vor wenigen Jahren, ein Stock und Schirm Geschäft gehalten. Mitten in der Fußgängerzone. Hat mich jedesmal gefreut, sowas zu sehen, nicht immer die selben Geschäfte mit den selben Auslagen in verschiedenen Städten. Direkt daneben war mal ein tolles Kino, heute ein Klamottenladen, zwei Hauser weiter war noch ein tolles Kino, heute eine Zeitung. Hintenraus war dann direkt das nächste Kino, war wirklich mal ein europäisches Topp-Premienkino, Sophia Loren und andere waren da gewesen, heute ein Buchladen, über die Hauptstraße rüber die Neustadt, war mal das nächste Kino, Superding, richtig steile Sitzreihen, der Typ vor Dir konnte über 2 Meter groß sein, kein Problem. Heute internationale Klamottenkette. Und so weiter.

Die von einem Vorposter genannten Hifi-Läden: Klar, sehe ich genauso, aber wo sind sie? Das Geschäft geht nur noch in Großstädten, die meisten Läden da sehen aber mehr nach Lifestyle als nach Klangtempel aus, vor 20 Jahren gabs noch die Läden in der Innenstadt, von simpel bis HighEnd alles unter einem Dach, dazu eine gut sortierte Tonträgerabteilung. Alles weg. 

Ich will keinesfalls sagen, dass früher alles besser war, aber anders. Vor 25 Jahren hätte ich nie gedacht, wie die Innenstädte heute aussehen. Fast nur noch Ketten in den meisten Städten, sogenannte Nahversorger aus den Innenstädten verdrängt. Früher viel vertreten, heute weg, braucht keiner mehr: Schallplatten/CDs. Um 1990 in Aachen, Saturn: Tipp-Topp sortiert, blitzsauber nach Genre, mindestens 60 Genres. Was man da entdecken konnte. Hammer. Geht heute aber genau so gut online, Amazon hat super-algorithmen.

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich meine, dass der Wandel immer schneller geht. Ob das an meinem Alte liegt oder ob es wirklich so ist, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur, dass heute jeder (Händler, Branche) sehr schnell untergeht, wenn er sich nicht permanent gedanken macht, warum der Kunde bei ihm kaufen soll. So schnell und hart war es vor 25 Jahren noch nicht in der guten alten Deutschland AG. Ein Weg zurück gibt es nicht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

MM sollte zuerst mal sein Personal anständig schulen, damit es überhaupt erst mal eine Ahnung davon hat, was es den Leuten denn andreht. Wenn Ich im MM bin meide Ich die Angestellten dort, weil Ich genau weiß dass man von denen sowieso nur Müll erzählt bekommt. Ich verirre mich sowieso immer seltener in einen MM, alles was Ich brauche bekomme Ich im Internet viel billiger, egal welche Preisstrategie MM gerade verfolgt. 

Kleinere Elektrogeschäfte leben ja vom guten Service den man bekommt und von der nähe zum Kunden. Da ist man auch gerne mal bereit etwas mehr als üblich zu bezahlen, denn man weiß ja wofür man den Aufpreis bezahlt. 

Aber Ahnungslose, die nicht genau wissen was sie wollen, sind im MM hoffnungslos verloren. Wenn MM an dem Problem nicht arbeitet, dann gibt es kaum mehr eine Daseinsberechtigung. Händler, die einem Spülmaschine, Kühlschrank oder Herd bis nach Hause liefern und ihn anschließen, findet man auch online. 

Wäre das Personal besser geschult und zu einer kompetenten Beratung fähig, würde das MM viel mehr bringen als jede noch so durchdachte Preisaktion.


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ich geb dr bakterius seinem post zum feilschen recht,mediamarkt ist sauteuer nur das ungeschulte personal ist genau so einfach manipulierbar wenn man ihnen 200+% preisunterschied in die visage schmiert ,da lässt sich oft einiges machen,hab für meinen monitor 160 anstatt 239 euro bezahlt,dafür das ich das ausgestellte modell genommen habe,vorteil hiervon war das ich die bildqualität des einzelprodukts auch sehn konnte.
Der hat an der heckseite die eh kein mensch sieht einen 2cm langen und wenige micrometer tiefen kratzer....ich bezahl das nicht und da gibts das sowieso viel billiger,so geht das. XD
Wenn man mit denen handelt niemals verbal forcieren,aber ihre eigenen argumente gegen sie nutzen ohne dabei auffällige agressivität auf den tisch zu kloppen,der preisunterschied allein ist aggressif genug.
Wer unbewaffnet und ohne feste argumente in den kampf zieht wird immer mehr bezahlen.

@charlie harper

Auch in dem geb ich recht,und man kann sowieso besser die kleinen läden stützen anstatt sich in kürze zwichen betonbunkern und monopolen zu sehn die für den normalo das leben nur noch unangenehmer machen.
Für guten service bezahl ich gerne die paar euro mehr,vor allem wenn leute dafür in meinem haus arbeiten müssen will ich sie doch lieber persönlich kennen,dann muss man sich keine sorgen machen das irgenwelche 
fakegangster einem die bude leerpicken und kann den leuten auch mal ein bier anbieten.
Die haben wiederum mehr spass an der arbeit,bieten schwarzarbeit an und kommen ganz nebenbei auf bessere angebote als jeder palettenhandel überhaupt jemals bieten könnte.
Wenn 2000streichhölzer sich bündeln ist ein baum auch nicht mehr das wahre.


----------



## cuthbert (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Regen sich hier gerade massig leute über die billigpreise auf, kaufen aber gleichzeitig im Internet, weil es da günstiger ist? (Vielleicht habe ich da auch was übersehen...)


 Nö, darüber regt sich keiner auf. Es ist nur offensichtlich, dass MM das Versprechen niemals einhalten wird und mit Sicherheit noch nicht mal Ansatzweise z.B. an die Amazon-Preise kommt.

Also ich kann verstehen, dass lokale Märkte nicht mit Versandhändlern konkurrieren können, allein aus Kostengründen. Aber ich wäre auch gern bereit, sagen wir mal 10% mehr als im Internet zu bezahlen. Dafür hab ich dann keine Versandkosten und einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort.
Allerdings gehe ich dann doch lieber zum kompetenten PC/Elektro-Händler vor Ort, dem gönne ich das Geld viel eher als MM. Zu den Großmärkten geht es nur, wenn man gerade was sucht und dort ein unwiderstehliches Sonderangebot zu finden ist, dann wird auch nur das, gnadenlos ohne überteuertes Zubehör, gekauft .


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Die Innenstädte sind seit ca. 10 Jahren im massiven Wandel hin zu großen Firmen. Aber ich denke das ist eine Welle. In absehbarer Zeit werden die Leute wieder merken, was sie an den kleinen Läden und der beratung hatten (Bei uns gab es einen super Jeansladen, da habe ich auch gerne 60-100€ für die Hose hingelatzt (Levis). Dafür wusste der Verkäufer beim ersten Blick meine Größe und hatte mir passende Schnitte gezeigt, auch brauchte ich keine 5 Läden durchforsten, um eine gut sitzende zu finden. Leider hat er seine Jeansspart jetzt dicht gemacht.)

Ich vermute aber, dass solche Läden auch zu einem gewissen teil, natürlich nicht vollständig, wieder kommen werden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Da hast du was falsch gesehn,sie werden niemals aussterben genau wie ich das nicht zulasse mit dem antimotorsportgesetzen hier in holland und dem anti v8 und anti 2takt honda gebläre.
(komisch das jeder amateur und pro mir recht gibt ausser honda selbst ..das macht ja *lärm* schonmal nen prius mit vollgas gehört?staubsauger nerven meinen schlaf da deutlich mehr als chopper,v8 und 2taktenduro´s.)
Das gleiche gilt für dosenbier,ne grössere sauerei fällt mir wirklich nicht ein!
Das dorf rockt,den rest der welt braucht man hier nicht!

Ärzte - Ich bin dagegen.(ich liebe deutsche kickmusik wie onkelz,ärzte,der w,torfrock  immer mit dem guten stiefel ganz tief drin,könnense an der bremsspur feststellen obs hart genug war. )

Nicht als offensive gegen user aber gegen mediamarkt und andere ver***** betriebe zu lesen.

BTW wer über motorsport genau so denkt ,bitte TSM (www.twostrokemotocross.com )  unterstützen  Wir brauchen alle hände die wir bekommen können !


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> so ist das nun mal in der Marktwirtschaft...und es wird noch schlimmer...warum soll er sich da was ausdenken..und nicht die ganzen Wirtschaftsbosse? Die heutige Witschaftphilosophie basiert nun mal auf dem "nach mir die Sinnflut" Gedanken.


 
Und wie lang soll das so weitergehen? 

Spekulationen, Renditen, Gewinnausschüttungen begünstigen und forcieren diese immer globaler werdende Mißbildung, wobei die Wirtschafts-und Bankenkrisen, in den nächsten Dekaden, in immer kürzeren Rythmus sich abwechseln werden. 

Den von dir genannten Wirtschaftsbossen ist das egal, sonst würden z.B. Traditionsbetriebe nicht die Produktion ins Ausland verlegen(z.B.Fa.Streif) 

Was dann als letzter Ausweg in den Geschichtsbüchern steht, könnte sich auch in unserem Land, ob gewollt, oder nicht, wiederholen!

Irgendwann werden, wenn es nur um billige Arbeitskraft geht, hier in Europa die Arbeitsplätze noch weniger, oder wir OTTO-Normalmenschen, müssen uns diesem Wirtschaftsdiktat unterwerfen. 

Also wie in China, oder Indien für 5-20€ im Monat arbeiten gehen. (das bei unserem jetzigen Lebensstandard!!!)

Wellblechhütten, Pappehäuser und Zeltstädte, werden dabei zum Alltagsbild gehören, so wie es in vielen Großstädten mittlerweile auch in den USA zufinden ist. 

Eben nicht nur in den sogenannten Entwicklungsländern.

Der erste Weg, wäre z.B. eine internationale Preis- und Lohnbindung und eine passend dazu festgelegte Gewinnspanne. 

Nur wenn sich das machen ließe, gibt es auch eine gerechtere Entlohnung in globaler Hinsicht.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



xdevilx schrieb:


> ich sehe sen großen knall kommen und ich freue mich drauf und ich hoffe das iele menschen drauf gehen


 
Auch Du?


----------



## Crix1990 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ich denke auch, dass wir hier dem Ende von MM beiwohnen.
Es ist eigendlich schon alles angesprochen worden. Gnadenlos überteuert, nicht zu Verhandlungen bereit, schlecht geschultes (und oft auch sehr unfreundliches) Personal.
Dass man als Laden sehr gut mit dem Onlinehalndel mitkommt zeigt z.B. K&M.
In der Regel nur wenige Euro teurer, als Onlinehändler (ob ne GraKa nun 290 oder 293 Euro kostet ist dann auch egal.), bei mir um die Ecke (einfach mal hinfahren und mitnehmen), das Personal weiß in der Regel, wovon sie reden und bei der Rückgabe wird sich da auch nicht angestellt.

Wenn MM das auch hinbekommt, dann würden sie die Kurve noch kriegen, da glaub ich aber nicht dran.
Solange die (wie hier schon geschrieben) 2gb billig-Ram zum Preis von 8GB High-End-RAM verkaufen...


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Und wie lang soll das so weitergehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Soso da können die lang warten,sobald die zu straff anziehn gehts los  da haben se volle garantie drauf,lebenslänglich für einen tag,hauptsache deren vase ist dicht.
(holland kann man ja sagen die spinnen ,aber was erwartet ihr in nem land wo das sumpfkraut noch legal ist. aber was diktaturen und wie man damit umzugehn hat betrifft machen sie es dem rest gut vor)
Aber ich seh auch das es darauf ausufern will,es liegt an uns bürgen wir lassen es auch noch zu da wir zu abgestorben sind unseren ***** zu bewegen und das maul aufzureissen.
Wer keinen lärm mehr macht und nur noch als jasager lebt ist auch schon toter als er glaubt,ich zieh das feuerpeloton vor,glaube das wär einfacher damit zu leben,muss man ja nicht.


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Also ich kann verstehen, dass lokale Märkte nicht mit Versandhändlern konkurrieren können, allein aus Kostengründen.



Also ich denke MM sollte hinbekommen die selben Preise zu bieten, über die Masse sollte das dann wider rentabel sein.
Vermutlich erreicht man dann jedoch nicht die 20% Gewinn die man haben möchte sondern nur 10% und vorallem was ja noch viel schlimmer ist das Geschäftsjahr darauf evl. nur 9,5% Gewinn, was ja verlust ist 



Crix1990 schrieb:


> Dass man als Laden sehr gut mit dem Onlinehalndel mitkommt zeigt z.B. K&M.


Der Laden ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel!
Gerade im Preisvergleich doch eher weiter unten zu finden und die Ladenpreise sind teilweise wesentlich höher als die Onlinepreise!
Aja und so super fachkompetent sind da auch nicht alle. Ich muß immer wider daran denken wie man einem Freund ein der keine Ahnung hat ein Asus P5Q verkauft hat, für einen AM2 Prozesor 
Und da kenn ich noch mehr so Fälle, soviel zu K&M.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Naja nicht jeder hat jeden Laden am Ort, und auch die Auswahl in den Läden ist auf schnellen Durchlauf ausgelegt ( Brot- & Butterware ). Das der Einzelhandel am Boden liegt kommt ja eher daher das jeder zum schauen und probieren in die Läden rennt aber im I Net letztlich bestellt. Da wird teilweise für ein Taler das ganz große Kino gemacht. Klar will ich nicht abgekocht werden, aber für einen gewissen Service zahle ich gerne einen Obolus habe dafür dann aber auch teilweise mehr Freiheiten die manch anderer niemals bekommt. Wenn Media so etwas hinbekommen würde, dann stünde dem Einkauf in der Pyramide nur noch wenig entgegen


----------



## Crix1990 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Nagut, ich bestell bei k&M meist online vor, aber bei Kleinkram ist der Ladenpreis genau so hoch, wie der Onlinepreis.
Und der ist oft genial, bei meinem NT und MoBo waren sie auf Platz 3 im Preisvergleich (wenige Cent hinter dem 1.)


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

KM Mitarbeiter waren mal sehr kompetent, viele sind es auch heute noch, aber eben genauso viele wurden durch billige 400€ Kräfte und Studenten ersetzt.


----------



## Crix1990 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ja, da hast du recht, aber im Ernst: Ein 400€ Student, der sich für PCs begeistert, berät immernoch besser als der durchschnittliche MM-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Stimmt, leider sind viele Leute dort (wenn ich mit mir vergleiche) auch nicht sonderlich kompetent. Dabei ist mir die Weisheit bei weitem nicht löffelweise in den Mund geflogen.


----------



## cuthbert (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Also ich denke MM sollte hinbekommen die selben Preise zu bieten, über die Masse sollte das dann wider rentabel sein.
> Vermutlich erreicht man dann jedoch nicht die 20% Gewinn die man haben möchte sondern nur 10% und vorallem was ja noch viel schlimmer ist das Geschäftsjahr darauf evl. nur 9,5% Gewinn, was ja verlust ist


Naja vergleiche mal die Kette MM/Saturn mit Amazon. Amazon braucht nur ein paar gigantische Lager, wo die entsprechenden Artikel vollkommen automatisiert aus den Regalen geholt werden. Die einzige Manpower, die Amazon da braucht sind Leute zum Verpacken (Fließbandarbeit) und dann halt der Transport (DHL). Natürlich sind dann auch noch Leute für den Webauftritt etc verantwortlich und allen Kram den Amazon noch macht. In nem MM sind sicher pro Filiale 10-20 Leute gleichzeitig beschäftigt und das läppert sich, da Manpower immer mit das teuerste ist. Dann brauchen sie auch viel mehr Platz als Amazon. Amazon kann wie gesagt alles zentriert in ein paar Lagern aufbwahren, wohingegen jede MM Filiale eine riesige Ausstellungsfläche braucht. Auch der Energieverbauch dürfte wohl nicht ganz unwichtig sein, Beleuchtung, Vorführgeräte und Klimatisierung laufen auch nicht mit Luft und Liebe.

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich mich da mit allen Nebenkosten auskenne, denn das tu ich nicht^^, aber selbst meine recht vereinfachte Vorstellung sagt mir, dass es wesentlich aufwändiger und teurer ist viele Filialen zu betreiben, statt wenige gigantische und effiziente Lager. Und irgendwo müssen die Mehrkosten halt wieder rein geholt werden, was eben nur durch höhere Preise funktioniert.

Und was die Masse an verkauften Artikeln angeht, dürfte Amazon MM wohl schon längst eingeholt haben, oder?


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Weniger personal einstellen,das aber besser ausbilden und besser bezahlen,das motiviert die dann auch woran es wohl eher liegt das die inkompetent zu werke gehn.
Kampfpreise bis ans limit und sich auf höhere verkaufsraten bei weniger einzelgewinn einlassen.
Schnellerer lieferservice bei kleineren bestellungen als die post.
Die reklame für die jetztige situation ändern.
Besseren garantie und wartungsservice organisieren.
Feste arbeitsplätze mit langzeitverträgen bieten.

Dann hätten sie sogar die sympathie vom volk bei bm.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Soso da können die lang warten,sobald die zu straff anziehn gehts los  da haben se volle garantie drauf,lebenslänglich für einen tag,hauptsache deren vase ist dicht.
> (holland kann man ja sagen die spinnen ,aber was erwartet ihr in nem land wo das sumpfkraut noch legal ist. aber was diktaturen und wie man damit umzugehn hat betrifft machen sie es dem rest gut vor)
> Aber ich seh auch das es darauf ausufern will,es liegt an uns bürgen wir lassen es auch noch zu da wir zu abgestorben sind unseren ***** zu bewegen und das maul aufzureissen.
> Wer keinen lärm mehr macht und nur noch als jasager lebt ist auch schon toter als er glaubt,ich zieh das feuerpeloton vor,glaube das wär einfacher damit zu leben,muss man ja nicht.



Soviel dazu:
*Zuhörer* 
Heute können wir rausbrüllen, was wir wollen - aber es hört keiner zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Regine Hildebrandt

deutsche Biologin und Politikerin (SPD) (1941 - 2001)


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Man muss auch nicht brüllen,die holländer haben da schon bessere methoden wenns zuweit geht drauf aber der beitrag ist wenn wir nicht auf einander eindreschen würden ,würden wir wohl nicht mal merken das es noch andere gibt xD (nachdruck auf das schlusswort shredder)wir haben da moslims im land die manchmal extrem sind ,aber es gab da ne aktion als es mal wieder zu weit ging für die ich eigentlich dankbar bin,nicht allzulange her,paar jahre das passiert (pim fortuyn oder so)politikern die zuviel macht wollen und da keine guten absichten mit haben.Solang man den leuten das brot lässt ist frieden.

Sorry aber ich hab eine natürliche abneigung gegen machtsverbände mit als ausnahme dem 45en panzerinfanteriebattaljon,politik sorgt nur für ärger,läuft ins nichts aus und ist viel schneller lösbar.
Noch blöder ist das gute menschen für so nen scheiss mehr verlieren als fettbäuche(eher die einkommensart und arbeit ,nicht das aussehn des individu ist gemeint) die nichtmal probleme kennen und wenns pfeift denken das es der wind ist.


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

@45thfuchs

Wenn du dir etwas mehr Mühe mit der Synthax und Interpunktion geben würdest und dabei die den Anteil an Umgangssprache zurückschrauben würdest, würde man deine Beiträge sehr viel leichter lesen können.


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ich probier schon ohne umgangssprache zu schreiben  Was glaubst du wie es in der lokelen bar abgeht? harte worte sind hier schon ins maximal mögliche senziert,weit ungefählicher zu lesen als ich mich eigentlich zum thema politik und auswirkungen auslassen könnte.(synthax und interpolation sind da auf jedenfall auch fremdwörter,hört sich nicht so alltagstauglich an wenn man mit menschen spricht,es sei denn sie bestehn aus chips. )


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht brüllen,...



 Das Brüllen ist so gemeint, wie der Spruch "Wir sind das Volk" und nicht anders!


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Leider funktioniert das in der praxis nicht und 60jahre zu warten und dann auf besseres hoffen ist da in manchen fällen eher keine option.
Ich danke den russen das sie nicht brüllen ,das machen ja die amerikaner gut .(hasse deren politik aber genau so aber manchmal ist schlecht nötig für schlecht wenns gut werden soll,und hat ja geklappt in dem fall,wenigstens war wieder ruhe und mitderweile haben die genug stoff getrunken und so fette bomben gemacht das se sich schon in die hose machen vor dem eigenen depot.
Anders wärs nichts mit unserem schönen deutschland,oder gar europa ,dann wärs machen was die wollen oder keine probleme haben.
Und solche scenarios passieren dauernd auf der welt,momentan ist korea ja ganz toll wenn man nichts selbst entscheiden will.

Aber das hat niks mit mediamarkt sondern mit der unfähigkeit des menschen in 10000 jahren wiederholungen etwas wesentliches zu lernen zu tun also genug darüber .

Nur um hier was auszuschliessen,falls wer auf blöde gedanken kommt ich bin puhlheimer,und ich kenne nur grün.Mehr muss ich nicht kennen da das das leben unnötig verkompliziert,keine zeit dafür will nur die hände sehn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Madz schrieb:


> KM Mitarbeiter waren mal sehr kompetent, viele sind es auch heute noch, aber eben genauso viele wurden durch billige 400€ Kräfte und Studenten ersetzt.


 
K&M zahlt seinen Leuten ~1.600,- Euro brutto, was man dafür für "Profis" bekommt dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Oha, was Mediamarkt für "maßgeblich" hält und welche Shops mit ihren Preisen "zugelassen werden" 
liegt also im Ermessensspielraum der MM-Führung.
Kommt man also mit einem Angebot ausm Netz in den Laden welches günstiger als deren Preis ist, 
können sie einfach sagen dass sie diesen Anbieter nicht als Vergleich zulassen, 
da er nicht "maßgeblich" ist... 

Das riecht schon wieder dermaßen nach Bauernfängerei..


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte schon immer mal als scherz zum Media Markt um die Ecke gehen und sagen, ich möchte ein PC zum Gamen, ich hab gehört, OnBoard ist das beste und der i3 mit 4x3,2 GHz, also 12,8Ghz und 4 Kernen wegen hyperdypermegathreading, ist extrem schnell xD


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich an halbwegs vergleichbaren Läden wie Arlt, Atelco oder K&M(alle drei haben auch Ladenlokale) halten würde, wäre mir das schon genug.


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer mal als scherz zum Media Markt um die Ecke gehen und sagen, ich möchte ein PC zum Gamen, ich hab gehört, OnBoard ist das beste und der i3 mit 4x3,2 GHz, also 12,8Ghz und 4 Kernen wegen hyperdypermegathreading, ist extrem schnell xD


 Sowas hab ich mal gemacht, war zu geil.


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hab ich mal gemacht, war zu geil.



Wurdest du rausgewurfen? Wenn nicht, bring ich das. Aber eventuell Renn ich dann lachend aus dem Laden raus xD

Wie war die Reaktion von dem?


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ne, wurde ich nicht. Die waren hinterher aber ziemlich beleidigt, als ich meine Tarnung aufgegeben habe und denen vor den Latz geknallt habe, was sie eigentlich für einen Mist erzählen.


----------



## HAWX (3. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wurde ich nicht. Die waren hinterher aber ziemlich beleidigt, als ich meine Tarnung aufgegeben habe und denen vor den Latz geknallt habe, was sie eigentlich für einen Mist erzählen.



 Am witzigsten wäre ja gewesen zuerst einen auftotalen nichts wisser zu machen und dann aufeinmal immer kompetenter zu werden ohne seine Tarnung aufzugeben


----------



## 45thFuchs (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

XD das auf dem foto abgebildete tier hat es fertigbekommen rausgeworfen zu werden,ich darf aber immer noch rein 
Sie mitderweile auch wieder,war am anfang als ich sie hatte und sie hat sich vor chaos wohingemacht,mitderweile ist das total der kneipenhund.
Kampfhunde sind halt nicht immer das was ihre reputation besagt.
Daran kann ich nicht toppen,tiere sind einfach direkter 
Ein kumpel hat mal denen weisgemacht sein usb irgendwas würde rumbuggen wenn er es auf firewire anschliesst..... soviel zu mediamarkt herzogenrath,die kennen den unterschied auch manchmal nicht,sollte nem verkäufer aber früher .kann auch firewire an usb gewesen sein weils en applefan ist was aber egal ist und nur mit dem hammer möglich.


----------



## Alte-Schule (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Vielleicht sollte man die Scheibe in mitten des Mediamarkt Logos zum drehen bringen, damit die Kunden in Hypnose kommen und den Scheiß glauben!


----------



## 45thFuchs (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Das würde auch enden wie bei asterix,da gibts überzeugendere visualitäten.


----------



## Alte-Schule (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Was sich natürlich noch in den nächsten Jahren (ich kann nur schätzen) ändern wird, ist die  _multimediale Errungenschaft_ in solchen Großhandelkonzernen. Wir oder ich bekomme doch schon mit, dass es Testweise schon so abläuft.
Aber das erkennt noch nicht mal ein CEO dort oben. Wer will zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann selber einkaufen gehen? Ich gehe in einen Markt, alles wird automatisiert. Keine Belegschaft mehr im Laden, nur noch Techniker, die die Computersteuerung überwachen. Wo kommt da noch die Menschlichkeit zu stande gegen über der Wertschätzung des Produktes? Bis zu einem Punkt, dass jeder nur noch alles Online kauft. Bitte lasst es soweit nicht kommen!!!

Achso, die Mitarbeiter sitzen jetzt in einem Laufrad, um den Strom für die tolle Scheibe in mitten des Logos zu erzeugen. Was sich nicht mehr dreht.


----------



## wintermute812 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Die Zeit der Expansion ist für MediaSaturn nun vorbei. Wachstum ist nicht mehr möglich. Sie haben ein zu dichtes, unwirtschaftliches Netz an Läden
aufgebaut. Nach längerer Zeit mit roten Zahlen werden nun 3000 Angestellte entlassen , ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten MediaMärkte und Saturn´s geschlossen werden. 
Das es keine Tiefpreisgarantie mehr gibt ist auch ein Zeichen, dass denen die Luft aus geht.


----------



## mathal84 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

nicht überraschend, seit lange schon gezeichnet. als ich mit meiner Ausbildung beschäftigt war hatte ich einige von dem MediaSaturn-Verein in meiner Klasse, die haben mir schon Geschichten erzählt... und das war vor 10 Jahren. 

Alle die nicht in meiner Klasse von der Firma übernommen wurden sind dann "als Übergang" zu Saturn/Media Markt gegangen - Videospiele einsortieren... Klasse. 


Dass Saturn/Media Markt quasi nur noch Ausstellungshalle ist ist bei vielen die ich kenne so, z.b. meine Frau brauchte ne neue Maus - gehen wir Saturn, schauen uns an welche ihr am besten liegt und dann kaufen wir es (evtl. sogar via Smartphone noch direkt im Saturn) via Amazon... 

Das was ich meistens in den Läden noch sehe sind kleine schnelle Verbrauchsgegenstände wie n Packerl Rohlinge oder ein Antennenkabel, wenn sich jemand da den fetten Fernseher kauft dann sind es die Renter...


----------



## unterseebotski (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



wintermute812 schrieb:


> Dass es keine Tiefpreisgarantie mehr gibt ist auch ein Zeichen, dass denen die Luft aus geht.


Naja, tiefe Preise gabs bei MM oder Saturn ja eh nicht. Höchstens die Angebote aus den Flyern, da war ab und zu was günstiges dabei, oft aber auch solche Versionen, die man nicht 1:1 mit Internet-Preisen vergleichen konnte, da das Gerät ein "MM bzw. Saturn-exclusive" war. Alles andere waren knallharte UVP-Listenpreise der Hersteller - und die sind nie günstig. 

Beratung gabs auch nicht oft, lediglich interessant: die 0%-Finanzierung. 
Die fehlt bei den Online-Händlern noch.


----------



## Rayken (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Dass Saturn/Media Markt quasi nur noch Ausstellungshalle ist ist bei vielen die ich kenne so, z.b. meine Frau brauchte ne neue Maus - gehen wir Saturn, schauen uns an welche ihr am besten liegt und dann kaufen wir es (evtl. sogar via Smartphone noch direkt im Saturn) via Amazon...
> 
> Das was ich meistens in den Läden noch sehe sind kleine schnelle Verbrauchsgegenstände wie n Packerl Rohlinge oder ein Antennenkabel, wenn sich jemand da den fetten Fernseher kauft dann sind es die Renter...


 
Dito sehe ich genauso... für mich ist Media Markt/Saturn nur ein riesengroßer Showroom um sich die Produkte mal anzuschauen, gekauft wird woanders viel billiger


----------



## Crix1990 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Jupp, man kann aber auch nicht sagen, dass ich das "gerne" so mach.

Beispiel von vor 4 Wochen:
Neuer Staubsauger, 2 Modelle hatte ich mir schon ausgeguckt, hab sie dann bei MM verglichen und entschieden.

Preis bei Amazon (Amazon direkt): ca. 120€ (das war kein Aktionspreis, es gab sogar günstigere Onlineshops)
Mediamarkt: 299€!!!
Hab den Mitarbeiter dann gefragt, was er am Preis machen kann.
Antwort: NIX, das sei schon super günstig!
Also hab ich ihm den Amazonpreis gezeigt, und meinte, dass ich gern bereit bin so um die 150€ zu zahlen (wegen Service und beratung etc.).
Da wurd der richtig sauer, und hat mich und meine Freundin quasi aus dem Laden geschmissen und hat total rumgeschrien, von wegen dann sollen wir da da bestellen. (Haben sich schon alle umgeguckt.)

Im Ernst, mehr als 100% Aufpreis is schon echt hart.


----------



## winpoet88 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Mir wurscht....Sorry, aber ich halte nichts von Media Markt !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## cuthbert (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

@Crix: das ist ja echt hart. Ich mein das mit den Preisen überrascht mich jetzt nicht so sehr, wobei ich  so extreme Preisunterschiede nur von Hardware-Komponenten bei MM kenne (insbesondere RAM könnte da derzeit bestimmt noch mehr als das doppelte als im Inet kosten^^). Aber deswegen hat der MM-Angestellte noch lange kein Recht, euch so zu behandeln.

Hoffentlich ist so ein Typ nur ein Einzelfall, bzw. es wird wohl eher am Klima in der Filiale liegen, ist der Chef, verhandlungsbereit, machen die Verkäufer mit. Andere hier sagen ja, dass sie erfolgreich verhandeln konnten, also scheints wohl schon auch ein paar vernünftige Filialen zu geben.

Das Haupt-Problem, dass solche Läden haben, ist wahrscheinlich, dass die Ware einfach zu lange im Geschäft rumliegt, ohne gekauft zu werden. D.h. der Preis bleibt der gleiche wie zu der Zeit als das Produkt eingekauft wurde. Und gerade im Elektronik Bereich fallen die Preise ja ständig, weil dauernd was neues, besseres kommt. Ein Online-Händler hats da einfach. Der brauch nur einmal zentral was auf Lager vorhalten und nicht für zig Filialen und kann dann schneller bei Bedarf nach bestellen. Er braucht halt nie Unmengen an Ware auf Lager.


@Topic: hat denn schon mal jemand diese Woche im MM versucht, über nen Preis zu verhandeln? Bzw geschaut wie die Preise jetzt aussehen. Angeblich soll das ganze ja jetzt schon laufen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Den mediamarkt mit dem staubsauger würd ich auch nurnoch zum tastaturentesten nutzen....


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ich habe auch ein weiteres Beispiel für geniale Inkompetenz seitens MM-Mitarbeitern:

So geschehen vor ca. 2 Jahren:
Ich war im MM bei Gelnhausen/Hessen und wollte eigentlich eine billige GraKa. Nun stand ich dort in der Abteilung, zusammen mit einem Vater und seinem ca. 10 jährigen Sohn. Neben den beiden ein MM-Mitarbeiter.

Mitarbeiter: Guten Tag. Suchen Sie etwas bestimmtes?
Vater: Ja, ich bräuchte eine Grafikkarte für meinen Sohn.
Mitarbeiter: Was soll es denn für eine sein?
Vater: Ich weiss leider nicht, was für einen Anschluss die hat. 
Mitarbeiter: Oh, dann muss ich mal einen Kollegen holen.

Ich hatte das Gespräch mitgehört -stand ja nur 3 Meter daneben- und als der Mitarbeiter weg ging, sprach ich den Vater an. Er erklärte mir wie alt der PC sei, welche Farbe der Slot hatte und was der Sohn spielen möchte. Daraufhin gab ich ihm die passende GraKa und der Vater bedankte sich.
Einige Minuten später kam der Mitarbeiter wieder OHNE Kollegen und schaute sich verdutzt um. Daraufhin entgenete ich ihm, ich hätte den Kunden schon beraten und er sei mit einer passenden GraKa an der Kasse...tja, Mitarbeiter-Fail


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Ich hätte ihm vielleicht noch gesagt, dass die im Internet nur die Hälfte kostet


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihm vielleicht noch gesagt, dass die im Internet nur die Hälfte kostet


 Ich auch.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Na ja, der Preis war grad mal geschätzte 10 Euro drüber  Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, das der Mitarbeiter sich nichtmal auf Kunden einstellen kann.

Was die Preise angeht, gibt es durchaus Wucherpreise. Schon oft genannt die RAM Riegel für doppelt so viel, oder auch Festplatten. Einzig bei der Peripherie haut der MM nicht Mondpreise rein.


----------



## Alte-Schule (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*



Crix1990 schrieb:


> Jupp, man kann aber auch nicht sagen, dass ich das "gerne" so mach.
> 
> Beispiel von vor 4 Wochen:
> Neuer Staubsauger, 2 Modelle hatte ich mir schon ausgeguckt, hab sie dann bei MM verglichen und entschieden.
> ...



Ich hätte zu Ihm gesagt! "Na dann,ich möchte mit deinem Vorgesetzten sprechen und wenn Du mich so anmachst gehe wieder zum Amt und Lebe davon." Also das is ja mal Kundenfreundlichkeit. Glauben die Sie sind die besten. Ich glaube das nicht. Verliere Mediamarkt und Co. Euch brauch Keiner.


----------



## Crix1990 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Media Markt: Will Internetpreise unterbieten - mit Einschränkungen*

Hätt ich auch gemacht, aber ich wollt das meiner Freundin nicht so zumuten.


Mittlerweile besuch ich den Laden einfach aus Prinzip nicht mehr.


----------

